# Are all GSDs good guard/ watch dogs?



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

Are all GSDs good guard/ watch dogs? have any of you had any experiences in which your GSD has deterred or attacked someone who has tried to break into you property? I just hope that Alpha is a good watch dog/ guard dog... I mean I play in a band and most of the time I leave my fam. alone during the night. Please share your experiences..


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

No, not all dogs are good guard or watch dogs. 

Do you realize that there are a ton of people alone during the night and they are still fine in the morning? Unreal how many people are so worried that strange people are going to sneak in at night when you aren't looking. Unless you are living in the slums, live a drug filled lifestyle, have one hugely expensive home, or some scary enemies, it's very unlikely that your dog will have to do anything other than sleep on the couch.

If it makes you feel any better, most dogs will at least bark at intruders but even if they don't, just the sight of a dog is enough to make intruders move on.


----------



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

Elaine said:


> No, not all dogs are good guard or watch dogs.
> 
> Do you realize that there are a ton of people alone during the night and they are still fine in the morning? Unreal how many people are so worried that strange people are going to sneak in at night when you aren't looking. Unless you are living in the slums, live a drug filled lifestyle, have one hugely expensive home, or some scary enemies, it's very unlikely that your dog will have to do anything other than sleep on the couch.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, most dogs will at least bark at intruders but even if they don't, just the sight of a dog is enough to make intruders move on.


My neighborhood is not the best and having a good guard dog or deterring dog is a good idea around here... my brother in law has two GSDs male and female and they are great watch/guard dogs and super great family dogs.. I just hope Alpha turns like them...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Elaine has a point, but I think people just like the feeling of being safe. In my opinion, the dog doesn't have to be protective or guard dogs to be intimidating for that safe feeling. 

Think about it... if you were a burglar and you had the choice of picking between two homes. One has a big german shepherd that you know is inside and the other one doesn't. Which one would you choose to break into?

The dog doesn't have to protective to be a good deterrent. You could have the friendliest dog in the world, but I'll bet anything, it's going to make a possible burglar to think twice about breaking in.

Now when they break in and find a dog wanting a tummy rub, that's a different scenario. That's why you should have a gun for real protection, not a dog.


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

My Doberman never, once, in 13+ years, barked at anyone who came to the door/house... her little tail-nub would wag like crazy and she would play bow (her and the chineese dilivery guy were best friends) and people were CONSTANTLY terrified of her. The whole neighborhood knew us as the people with the "vicious guard dog", and our next door neighbor called animal control on us repeatedly (they eventually told her to stop calling, b/c we weren't doing anything wrong)... her reasoning? "Having a dog like that is like having a loaded gun, and there are kids in this neighborhood!" Point is, I have no doubt in my mind that if someone actually got into our house, she would have brought them a tennis ball or squeeky toy, or shown them our lock box, but her reputation preceded her.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Unless you are living in the slums, live a drug filled lifestyle, have one hugely expensive home, or some scary enemies, it's very unlikely that your dog will have to do anything other than sleep on the couch.


There are a lot of people who would tend to have a different opinion. Many of those are people who do not live in the slums, ever did drugs in their life, live in modest homes, and do not have scary enemies who have had their homes broken into. It is always a shame when someone believes that victims somehow did something to bring a violation of their right to safety on themself.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Think about it... if you were a burglar and you had the choice of picking between two homes. One has a big german shepherd that you know is inside and the other one doesn't. Which one would you choose to break into?


I live on a pretty secluded street. There are maybe 50 houses but we're surrounded by forest preserves. Last summer a house was broken into. The frist house has an alarm system, my house is second and has a GSD, next three houses have large dogs. The sixth house doesn't have a dog or alarm and thats the one they broke into. 

I think I actually saw the perps. I work from home a few days a week and the day it happened two guys rang the doorbell and asked if I needed to have my lawn mowed. Said no and they left. My neighbor said she saw the same two guys walking around the back of her house. So it sounds like they were moving up the block looking for the right house to hit. 

My GSD is fairly protective, but I doubt she would be of much good if someone actually broke in. But echoing the statments already shared, the deterrant she provides allows me to sleep pretty well at night.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hopefully you will never find out if its is a good guard dog. Yopu never know how they will react in that sort of situation of your house being robbed or if any family member is attacked. i would bet you would be surprised when they take action. My last shep was the laziest dog ever, never barked played or did anything, But god forbid if someone in this house play punched me. She would step right in and protect me.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have to agree with the other posters. I live in a pretty safe neighborhood and most of us have larger dogs (several german shepherds and GSD mixes, boxers, and mastiffs). The one house that was messed with was a family with no dogs. All of the homes here have alarms as well (ALL of them). They went to the house with no animals.
I know Zappa barks at the door but will turn tail and run and hide. However, he sounds mean as crap. Leyna has a very strong protective instinct. That combined with her big girl bark she finally has makes it very intimidating.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There are very VERY few things you can say about ALL GSDs.


----------



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Elaine has a point, but I think people just like the feeling of being safe. In my opinion, the dog doesn't have to be protective or guard dogs to be intimidating for that safe feeling.
> 
> Think about it... if you were a burglar and you had the choice of picking between two homes. One has a big german shepherd that you know is inside and the other one doesn't. Which one would you choose to break into?
> 
> ...


 Very true! I think Alpha is pretty intimidating... people move out or way and act scared when I take him for walks.... even though Alpha is a very nice pup...


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

ALPHA said:


> Very true! I think Alpha is pretty intimidating... people move out or way and act scared when I take him for walks.... even though Alpha is a very nice pup...


People clutch walls and scream in my building :wild:


----------



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

1der_girl said:


> My Doberman never, once, in 13+ years, barked at anyone who came to the door/house... her little tail-nub would wag like crazy and she would play bow (her and the chineese dilivery guy were best friends) and people were CONSTANTLY terrified of her. The whole neighborhood knew us as the people with the "vicious guard dog", and our next door neighbor called animal control on us repeatedly (they eventually told her to stop calling, b/c we weren't doing anything wrong)... her reasoning? "Having a dog like that is like having a loaded gun, and there are kids in this neighborhood!" Point is, I have no doubt in my mind that if someone actually got into our house, she would have brought them a tennis ball or squeeky toy, or shown them our lock box, but her reputation preceded her.


LOL! this is how Alpha acts when I introduce him to my friends! It is funny because before meeting him my friends ask me many times, "are you sure he doesn't bite?" but once they meet him they realize how much of a nice dog he is..


----------



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

ILGHAUS said:


> There are a lot of people who would tend to have a different opinion. Many of those are people who do not live in the slums, ever did drugs in their life, live in modest homes, and do not have scary enemies who have had their homes broken into. It is always a shame when someone believes that victims somehow did something to bring a violation of their right to safety on themself.


This is very true! my friend lives in an okay neighborhood just like mine, he has no enemies and he is not a drug addict and his house was burglarized twice until he got his GSD.. He was the one who advised me to get a big 
dog.. I mean think about it if you where a burglar you will not want work in a poor area right?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 31, 2010)

In my former neighbor in Houston, a policeman who came to our homeowner association meeting to discuss security advised us to get a dog -- he felt that they were the best deterent to burglary. I think the point some are making is that as long as the dog acts as a "watch" dog and barks, that is a good deterent no matter whether the dog will then act as a "guard" dog and actually attack. Personally, I want my dog to "watch" and not "guard". I also have an adult doberman that is a very sweet dog who I would never count on to "guard" me but he definitely will bark and is a great "watch" dog. (Well, he was until her turned 13 and now is deaf but that's another issue). My GSD puppy is a super watch dog and that is good enough for me without her guarding too. As someone said, unless your dog is specifically trained to attack, you never know exactly what they will do if you are attacked and you hope never to find out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If I am out with my girl, she will let me know the moment that I get her out of the truck that someone is or has been around or about my house. That someone might be a black bear or a neighbor's cat, but my dog will be sniffing the ground and following it to the house or wherever. 

My at home dogs will let me know if an intrudor is in there waiting for me. No doubt in my mind about that. 

When I come in the dog will go in ahead of me. That is going to happen. She is not going to go right by the hooded gloved, knife wielding stranger to lie on my bed or get to her kennel. Most likely she will run toward him saying "Hey hey, Hi!! Who ARE You Hey Hi!!!" But I will know. He might dispatch her easily with a knife as she is not protection trained or anything, but I will KNOW. It may give me the extra couple of seconds I need to get back in the car and outta there or get the gun loaded. 

No one will ever get in my house while I am sleeping without my knowledge. 

My hope is the criminal, who (most of them anyway) wants an easy target will go elsewhere. I have nothing worth risking a prison sentence to steal. 

If someone is crazy or high out of their minds, there is not much you can do about that, so no point worrying about it.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

My last who recently passed was a posterchild for the breed. He was aloof but friendly, watchful and very intune with his pack. He would bark like crazy if someone came near the house, but would probably let them come in and take what ever they want. 
The real difference was that if he sensed anything was a threat to the family, a different dog appeared. He would send a very clear signal that the person needed to back off. He sent 2 men who were approaching my wife and yelling at her (for no good reason) running in the opposite direction. He also, got between my wife and a good friend who had been told not to physically mess with her and gave him a warning growl. Our friend decided my wife needed a neck massage, which she did not need and he sent the message, but that was all it took. 

Not all GSD's will have the temperament and senses to possibly protect, but most will be a great deterent.


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

Rocky loves everyone and is VERY sweet and loving. But, he looks like he'd bite and be mean, and that's enough for me. He'd bark if someone came in who wasn't supposed to.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Emoore said:


> There are very VERY few things you can say about ALL GSDs.


shedding would definately be a common trait however. OMG, Kain is blowing his coat and the fur is everywhere. Heck, I'm even brushing the stuff out of my mustache when I get up in the mornings.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

some are protective some aren't. some you can
train to be protective some you can't. 

Alpha,
set your dog up. have someone climb through a window at night
or just walk into your house and see what happens.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> Alpha,
> set your dog up. have someone climb through a window at night
> or just walk into your house and see what happens.


There was another thread just recently (can't remember which since it wasn't the point of the thread) that pointed out just how bad of an idea this is! When your GSD draws blood on your "helper" and the hospital is required to notify authorities of the dog bite- your dog will now have a bite record because of your silly test.

Just don't worry about it. Either the dog will or wont protect your house when/if someone breaks in. The dog should be good enough visual/auditory deterrent, and if not- then your dog doesn't stand much chance anyhow.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> People clutch walls and scream in my building :wild:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I knew someone whose husband was an ex-intruder by profession. In his younger days be had broken into hundreds of houses (said he did 2-3 a week) and would not go into a house with a barking dog because it "spoiled the mood" and ruined his concentration. Not because he was afraid of the dogs but it's pretty hard to get away with anything when everyone in the house is up, if it's a home invasion, it's more sophisticated and targeted. 
We're always commenting how hilarious it is that in our house the most expensive thing (literally) is a German Shepherd... How disappointing to the intruder :rofl:
(The dog wasn't that expensive, the rest of our things are just cheap lol)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly can be quite the chicken, but she scares people just by her looks. She doesn't really bark unless its necessary. She does however have a good sense on picking up on who is bad and who is good. My sister had boyfriend over once and Molly cornered him and barked and growled at him. We called her off, but she would watch him the whole night. A few weeks later my sister dumped him. Then my sister brought a new boyfriend over and Molly loved him. But when I walk her people will cross the street or turn the other way. Her looks and bark are very intimidating.

Tanner is a big lovebug. But his bark and looks scare the bejeebus out of people. He has that "wild wolf" look to him and that he is black scares people. My friends are still scared of him. When I walk him sometimes people comment on how a small woman is walking a big black dog.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

BTW, if you want a really good deterrent (and action if needed) you should have TWO dogs - much better deterrent than one.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

codmaster said:


> BTW, if you want a really good deterrent (and action if needed) you should have TWO dogs - much better deterrent than one.


Just get a whole pack and call it a Guard Squad! :wild:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I also live in a "ghetto" walking distance for years in my neighborhood was tattoo parlors (4) bars (4) strip club (1) liquor stores (um...jeez...6 or 7) an adult theater (now closed) and adult bookstores (2).
My dog is a visual aid. My last shepherd was a visual aid. I have cheap rent so I don't move and living in one of the most expensive areas to live in CA and the most pet unfriendly; I don't move.

What I have found is that I have a great neighborhood. I know all my immediate neighbors and we watch over each other. I know who is supposed to be parked on the street and who isn't. Also, most of the burgulars go a half mile down the road to the two very upscale shopping malls(better and easier pickings I guess)

My dog is not protection trained so if anyone actually broke in it would be more of a packing behavior (beware of the owner) helping or glorified resource guarding. 
But jeez louise she's a territorial bitch. If you aren't on the list...she's actually pretty intense if you come down my driveway. She heard a sound the other night...went out, huffed, sniffed and decided that the neighbors could have a get together (youngsters) and went back inside the house. I watched and actually liked the decision process...she used her nose as well as her ears and elimated the sound as not a threat rather than just reacted to twenty-something year olds making weird drunk noises.

If you are concerned about it why don't you do protection work?
That way it's the handler making the protection decision not the dog.
Definitely don't set your dog up for a bite record and have someone climb through the window...not a good idea. 
GSDs have very powerful jaws and are very fast.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

BGSD said:


> Just get a whole pack and call it a Guard Squad! :wild:


Heh! Heh!


----------

